# Realtek 8111C - Jumbo Frames 9K???



## Gappo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi 

does the mostly used onboard Chipset for LAN (the Realtek 8111C) support Jumbo Frames 9k?

If not, what NIC can I add to my System (Win7) that supports Jumbo Frames 9k?

Thanks for your advice.

Gappo


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look in the properties of the NIC in Device Manager. If it supports Jumbo frames, it should have the option listed under the *Advanced *tab.


----------

